# Sirius Inks NBA Deal



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sirius and the NBA on Tuesday announced a multi-year agreement that expands on their current broadcast arrangement as well as making Sirius an official NBA marketing partner.

Also as part of the deal, Sirius launched NBA Radio, a year-round radio channel devoted to the league. NBA Radio offers content from NBA TV including news, highlights and features on the league, its teams and players. The channel will showcase specialized programming that will be heard exclusively on the satellite radio service.

Sirius' coverage of the NBA features more than 1,000 regular season games, plus every game of the NBA Playoffs and NBA Finals. Also, Sirius has exclusive national satellite radio rights to NBA team radio broadcasts.

Throughout the regular season, Sirius will - in most cases - air the home team's local radio broadcast. During the NBA playoffs and Finals, Sirius will offer the home team, visiting team and national radio broadcasts.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

